# Yet another fella from Lone Star land.



## Justin B (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, another of us Texans decided to join up. I have to say after several hours of browsing I can't tell you how pleased I am to have found this board. Tons of good info and generally interesting stuff. Hope to get to know some of you.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome from a corner of the assylum!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice tittle !
My preference in Stars with Polaris.
Welcome !


----------



## mikewint (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't listen to Paul, (in the corner) we're all happy well adjusted people as you can see. On my day-pass from right next door in Arky-saw


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 26, 2013)

So that's what I look like without the beard!
Boy, will Mom be suprised! 
Or, on second thought, maybe she won't.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome from the land of the almost sane.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2013)

Alright, who has the camera? I told ya'll once already - no pictures. Just because of that, no Pork Prune sandwiches for lunch!

Welcome Justin!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2013)

yah caught me with my head down......... that's from back in the days before I slid down the planet into Oz.

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2013)

And I was cold that day so the nice waiter gave me a coat to wear........so there.

Welcome to the nut house, ummm, forum from another Texan


----------



## Justin B (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL! Thanks everyone. I'm pretty used to being in the bug house so this is just like home!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2013)

So your from Plano. Are you pro Plano, PESH, or Plano West?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard. We're not insane. Everyone else is.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Welcome aboard. We're not insane. Everyone else is.



Jeez, another country heard from. YOU, back to you're room!!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hah! Jack Nicholson...

A little dab'll do ya.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Justin B (Feb 28, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> So your from Plano. Are you pro Plano, PESH, or Plano West?



None of the above really. I'm not a native to the area (I'm from Lubbock originally), and I don't have any kids.


----------



## Readie (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello from across the Atlantic.
The last bastion of sanity hahahahahaa.
Cheers
John


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the Brotherhood of Magic Mushrooms!

Hang on here........Justin B!!?? You're not that Justin Bieber...Beiber...whatever character, hmmmm??

*GUUUAAAARDS!!*


----------



## Justin B (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the Brotherhood of Magic Mushrooms!
> 
> Hang on here........Justin B!!?? You're not that Justin Bieber...Beiber...whatever character, hmmmm??
> 
> *GUUUAAAARDS!!*



No, I'm a male. And I have talent.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's alright then!


----------

